# Western Union motorbike



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2018)

This popped up today. Thought the Cabe would like to check it out as well.  (Not mine)

@cyclingday
@redline1968


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## dave the wave (Jan 30, 2018)

looks like a westfield.battery can used for telegraph container?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 30, 2018)

I have a Western Union frame with the same badge, but mine is a Westfield built camel back.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 30, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I have a Western Union frame with the same badge, but mine is a Westfield built camel back.



I have badge but No bike 
Posted on the Micro Monday


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 3, 2018)

I have this nothing burger that I built last thanksgiving for fun.


----------



## geosbike (Feb 3, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 746051



like that


----------

